
How to Prove a Negative - yters
https://mindmatters.ai/2019/03/the-flawed-logic-behind-thinking-computers-part-ii/
======
yters
This is part 2 in a series.

Part 1:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19625722](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19625722)

Part 3:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19644338](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19644338)

